# Prey (2022)



## octopodiforme (16 May 2022)

Mujer racializada, además.

Bromas aparte, la primera impresión no es mala.


----------



## angek (16 May 2022)

Hasta la polla de predators. 

No los han sabido mantener guapamente y como se debe.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 May 2022)

La va a ver su puta madre.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 May 2022)

Predator


----------



## daniguzmán (16 May 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (16 May 2022)

Ya les vale también a los predators: cazando a humanos que se tienen que defender con arcos y hachas de mierda. En las otras entregas se enfrentaban a gente que por lo menos tenía armas de fuego.


----------



## deckard009 (16 May 2022)

Mujer de tribu prehistorica relegada a amamantar y parir, y preparar el pemmicam para los guerreros, va a hostiar y derrotar a un depredador que se fulminó a una patrulla de heteropatriarcales machirulos con metralletas de rotor y miles de horas de experiencia matando en la selva. Me lo creo.
Por lo menos espero que no sea tan peripatetica como la anterior, donde el wokismo se lo pusieron a los predaters.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 May 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Mujer de tribu prehistorica relegada a amamantar y parir, y preparar el pemmicam para los guerreros, va a hostiar y derrotar a un depredador que se fulminó a una patrulla de heteropatriarcales machirulos con metralletas de rotor y miles de horas de experiencia matando en la selva. Me lo creo.
> Por lo menos espero que no sea tan peripatetica como la anterior, donde el wokismo se lo pusieron a los predaters.



Apuesto a que se hacen amigos para enfrentarse a algo, otra tribu, europeos o algo. Recordad mis palabras.


----------



## Saco de papas (16 May 2022)

la veré en latino 720 screnner.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 May 2022)

prey del game o prey de mierda woke?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La va a ver su puta madre.




Por una vez estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no lo olvides...la gran guerra civil del foro se acerca...


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 May 2022)

Va a ser un mierdón supremo.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jun 2022)

No me gustan los efectos visuales del oso. 

Lo del puma en el árbol también me preocupa.

Conservo interés.


----------



## hartman (7 Jun 2022)

la ultima medio decente fue la de predators con adrien brody y danny trejo.


----------



## Feynman (7 Jun 2022)

Carne de Emule, si me acuerdo de que existe.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jun 2022)

hartman dijo:


> la ultima medio decente fue la de predators con adrien brody y danny trejo.



¿No empezaban cayendo en paracaídas en otro planeta sin saber cómo? Aquello era una tomadura de pelo.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> No me gustan los efectos visuales del oso.
> 
> Lo del puma en el árbol también me preocupa.
> 
> Conservo interés.



Da la impresión de que la quieren poner como heroína en solitario. El resto de su tribu caerá fijo.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (7 Jun 2022)

es un remake de la bella y la bestia donde el depredador hace de la bella


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (7 Jun 2022)

Que la vea su puta madre si le regalan la entrada. Y que se lleve al taxista marroquí que lleva gratis a las madres. 

Los frikis se lo pasan muy bien haciendo pinículas, ¿No?


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Jun 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Da la impresión de que la quieren poner como heroína en solitario. El resto de su tribu caerá fijo.



Sigo empeñado en que acaba haciéndose amiga del predator.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Jun 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sigo empeñado en que acaba haciéndose amiga del predator.



Matará a toda la tribu porque son una tropa de inútiles, la cazará a ella y acabarán siendo pareja.
Joder, lo de hacerse amiga del predator funcionaba en Alien vs Predator porque era una unión de conveniencia ante un enemigo común.


----------



## octopodiforme (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (12 Jun 2022)

Algo positivo que quiero comentar sobre el trailer es lo convincente, lograda, que está la velocidad de los ataques del predator.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Veo que no se estrena en cines, @octopodiforme tienes que cuidarnos, deseamos mas datos de la protagonista, nos estas descuidando.

Pinta a mierda importante, en fin.


----------



## Demostenes (12 Jun 2022)

Te cagas, indios cazando al predator con flechas.

Y no te lo pierdas, una india cazando osos con flechas con resultados previsibles. Imagino que luego destripa al Predator.

En fin, mas cine Woke lamentable, NWO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

Demostenes dijo:


> Te cagas, indios cazando al predator con flechas.
> 
> Y no te lo pierdas, una india cazando osos con flechas con resultados previsibles. Imagino que luego destripa al Predator.
> 
> En fin, mas cine Woke lamentable, NWO.




Hombre lo raro seria ver a indios con metralletas y tal....


----------



## Demostenes (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre lo raro seria ver a indios con metralletas y tal....



Claro, y lo normal es ver a indios con flechas cargandose a aliens blindados, invisibles, y con armas de rayos. Eso es muy normal


----------



## Kelowna (12 Jun 2022)

Estoy con los que piensan que el presator y pocahontas se hacen aliades:
Hay caballos y me ha parecido ver guardias escoceses con sus faldas .
La pocahontas tiene hachas de hierro?


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Jun 2022)

The Critical Drinker es pesimista.


----------



## _Suso_ (13 Jun 2022)

Esto, aunque el protagonista parezca una mujer, en realidad es un hombre 

Mirad la sinopsis en la crítica:

https://www.filmaffinity.com/es/reviews/1/210662.html


----------



## octopodiforme (13 Jul 2022)

"Vamos a morir todos".


----------



## Calahan (13 Jul 2022)

hartman dijo:


> la ultima medio decente fue la de predators con adrien brody y danny trejo.



Quiero una donde se enfrente los hombres esos artificiales y los aliens. Sin humanos ni predators.


----------



## octopodiforme (16 Jul 2022)

No son malas fotos.


----------



## Faldo (16 Jul 2022)

Los cabrones ni siquiera se molestan en que los actores hablen con acento indio. Woke a saco mientras sea cultura yankee claro


----------



## El Juani (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (22 Jul 2022)

First 'Prey' Reactions Praise a New 'Predator' Movie Worthy of the Original


The first reactions to the new "Predator" movie are in, and they are downright glowing.




www.thewrap.com





_Prey_ ha sido proyectada en la San Diego Comic-Con.

Con las reservas que uno desee, las reacciones que se leen son ilusionantes.


----------



## octopodiforme (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (2 Ago 2022)

Quedan tres días para saber si nos han engañado o es tan buena como dicen.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Quedan tres días para saber si nos han engañado o es tan buena como dicen.



No albergues muchas esperanzas. El combo de película protagonizada por una mujer+Disney es garantía de cringe por un tubo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (2 Ago 2022)

Como sea la mitad de mala que la última que la vea su puta madre... ya nos contaréis los primeros valientes.


----------



## Sr Julian (2 Ago 2022)

Ya la he visto, un resumen sin espoilers:
Trata de una mujer empoderada y racial que vive en un mundo de hombres que la desprecian por ser mujera. Pero ella demuestra que es mejor que todos esos hombres y al final alza la mano agarrando un arma en señal de victoria simulando a la estatua de la libertad, demostrando que el feminazismo, multiculturalismo, mariconismo representan la damucrasia y la autentica libertad que siempre vence ya que son los buenos y siempre tienen razón.


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Ya la he visto, un resumen sin espoilers:
> Trata de una mujer empoderada y racial que vive en un mundo de hombres que la desprecian por ser mujera. Pero ella demuestra que es mejor que todos esos hombres y al final alza la mano agarrando un arma en señal de victoria simulando a la estatua de la libertad, demostrando que el feminazismo, multiculturalismo, mariconismo representan la damucrasia y la autentica libertad que siempre vence ya que son los buenos y siempre tienen razón.



No se ha estrenado aún, pero vamos...que te compro totalmente lo que dices, porque poco va a desviarse de ese resumen.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ago 2022)

#PredatorLaPresa es trending topic en España.

Mañana estreno.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> #PredatorLaPresa es trending topic en España.
> 
> Mañana estreno.



Soy capaz de verla solo por ver hasta dónde aguanto.


----------



## octopodiforme (4 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Soy capaz de verla solo por ver hasta dónde aguanto.



Prudencia. Prudencia por si al final sale algo decente.


----------



## RayoSombrio (4 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Prudencia. Prudencia por si al final sale algo decente.



Estamos hablando de una Disney desatada con la agenda...


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

Up

Hoy se estrena esta obra maestra.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (5 Ago 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## mecaweto (5 Ago 2022)

¿Al final se casan?


----------



## Albion (5 Ago 2022)

Mi plan de esta noche es volver a ver Runaway con Tom Selleck y Gene Simmons. La charindia tendrá que esperar.


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (5 Ago 2022)

Están gastando un montón en publicidad, está por todos lados, a ver si con un poco de suerte pincha a lo grande.


----------



## ESC (5 Ago 2022)

El cine ha muerto, fue bonito mientras duró.

Ha dejado huérfanos a miles de zombies hijos de la sociedad del espectáculo.

Deambulan por las calles con la esperanza de comerse un cerebro fresco.

Ya no hay cerebros frescos.

...


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

Me he puesto a verla con la mejor disposición, preparado para tragar una cantidad digerible de raciones de feminismo, deseando que me gustara.

Empieza bien y los créditos iniciales, casi a los 6 minutos de película, molan mucho; el primer cuarto de hora avanza agradablemente, infundiendo un razonable optimismo; por desgracia, lenta, sigilosamente, como un cazador, va deshaciéndose, aburriéndome, desinteresandome. Cuando empieza a caer va lento pero sin pausa cuesta abajo. La primera mitad de la película tiene un medio pase; la segunda, que es la que esperas que sea la mejor, el clímax, es pobre, mediocre.

El guión es mejorable; el CGI lo mismo; y el gore, por más amputaciones y decapitaciones que tenga, posee un tono familiar molesto; ¡cuánto daño han hecho las familias al cine!; la acción se sobreexpone, se alarga, se teatraliza. Los personajes es cierto que no hay ninguno que provoque vergüenza ajena, como ocurre en muchos films, pero salvo la protagonista son todos olvidables, expendables. Y nuestra india guerrera, cazadora y empoderada, Amber Midthunder, diré que cumple, no que sobresalga.

Quiero hablar lo justo de la obra maestra de 1987, lo justo para decir que te la creías; era verosímil cómo el ingenio de Dutch (Schwarzenegger) le permitía poner a la defensiva al monstruo. _Prey_ no me la he creído y la he visto con absoluta frialdad, con pasividad. Sin entrar en spoilers, en la lucha final se pierde la poca verosimilitud que pudiera quedar cuando nuestra india se transforma en una especie de Black Panther.

Suspendo _Prey_. No aprecio de verdad nada en ella. No creo que vuelva a verla nunca más. Está por debajo de _Predator_ (1987), faltaría más, y también de _Predator 2_ (1990) y _Predators_ (2010); sí es mejor que la infame _The Predator_ (2018), que ni se puede ver.

4/10


----------



## Decipher (5 Ago 2022)

Últimamente les ha dado por tirar a la basura series enteras sin ni siquiera estrenarla. A ver si cunde el ejemplo.


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me he puesto a verla con la mejor disposición, preparado para tragar una cantidad digerible de raciones de feminismo, deseando que me gustara.
> 
> Empieza bien y los créditos iniciales, casi a los 6 minutos de película, molan mucho; el primer cuarto de hora avanza agradablemente, infundiendo un razonable optimismo; por desgracia, lenta, sigilosamente, como un cazador, va deshaciéndose, aburriéndome, desinteresandome. Cuando empieza a caer va lento pero sin pausa cuesta abajo. La primera mitad de la película tiene un medio pase; la segunda, que es la que esperas que sea la mejor, el clímax, es pobre, mediocre.
> 
> ...



es una pena porque la única manera narrativamente hablando que tenian de resucitar predator era con una peli con este planteamiento. Es decir, volver a la esencia de un solo predator como enemigo imbatible y unos protas sin apenas posibilidades de sobrevivir. además de un entorno histórico diferente.

En fin, que nos quedará la primera.... y la segunda como el patito feo pero digno de la secuela.


----------



## Albion (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me he puesto a verla con la mejor disposición, preparado para tragar una cantidad digerible de raciones de feminismo, deseando que me gustara.
> 
> Empieza bien y los créditos iniciales, casi a los 6 minutos de película, molan mucho; el primer cuarto de hora avanza agradablemente, infundiendo un razonable optimismo; por desgracia, lenta, sigilosamente, como un cazador, va deshaciéndose, aburriéndome, desinteresandome. Cuando empieza a caer va lento pero sin pausa cuesta abajo. La primera mitad de la película tiene un medio pase; la segunda, que es la que esperas que sea la mejor, el clímax, es pobre, mediocre.
> 
> ...



Lo sorprendente hubiera sido lo contrario. Que hubiera sido una película, no digo buena, entretenida, solo eso. Pero nada, habrá que seguir esperando mejores tiempos para el cine de acción.


----------



## Antonio Barcelo (5 Ago 2022)

La acabo de ver. MENUDA PUTA MIERDA. Pocahontas de 50 kilos la mejor gurrrera de su tribu pero no se lo reconocen, el patriarcado claro, ademas es lista y tiene conocimientos medicos. Cuida de la naturaleza y loa animalitos y por supuesto vence al predator que previamente habia matado a decenas de hombres armados sin pestañear. 
Puro woke en vena. Se cargaron la saga.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

Antonio Barcelo dijo:


> y por supuesto vence al predator



Lo peor no es que lo venza sino cómo lo vence, casi casi en combate cuerpo a cuerpo, a un bicho que, literalmente, hace press militar con un oso.


----------



## MC33 (5 Ago 2022)

Habrá héroes negros y mujeres heroínas?

En otro caso no la veré.


----------



## 4ken4t0n (5 Ago 2022)

Joder esta la iba a ver esta noche, ya no se


----------



## eltonelero (5 Ago 2022)

me he visto un video de yutu donde salen escenas de lucha contra el predator y la verdad que fuera de contexto están bastante bien, lo único que chirria es la india guapetona que no tiene pinta de atleta. Si hubieran puesto una india con rasgos mas marcados y mas fibrada hasta lo hubiera comprado.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> me he visto un video de yutu donde salen escenas de lucha contra el predator y la verdad que fuera de contexto están bastante bien, lo único que chirria es la india guapetona que no tiene pinta de atleta. Si hubieran puesto una india con rasgos mas marcados y mas fibrada hasta lo hubiera comprado.



En varias escenas sale corriendo y se la nota lentísima.


----------



## Cuqui (5 Ago 2022)

Estoy ardiendo en deseo por leer el experto analisis de @Pajarotto


----------



## mapachën (5 Ago 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Mujer de tribu prehistorica relegada a amamantar y parir, y preparar el pemmicam para los guerreros, va a hostiar y derrotar a un depredador que se fulminó a una patrulla de heteropatriarcales machirulos con metralletas de rotor y miles de horas de experiencia matando en la selva. Me lo creo.
> Por lo menos espero que no sea tan peripatetica como la anterior, donde el wokismo se lo pusieron a los predaters.



Bueno, para ser honestos, no es el mismo, porque en principio los predator no tienen la máquina del tiempo, y lo mismo evolucionaron con sus presas.

No salía en la 2 como habían cazado tiranosaurios? Y cuando Alíen vs predator, si no recuerdo mal, los aliens les hacían tras tras por detrás frecuentemente… porque bicho más hijo puta que el alíen, ni el chuache en sus mejores tiempos.

La 1 la vi se pequeño y me impactó como nunca un a película me había impactado.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> La 1 la vi se pequeño y me impactó como nunca un a película me había impactado.



Porque es una puta obra maestra.


----------



## mapachën (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo peor no es que lo venza sino cómo lo vence, casi casi en combate cuerpo a cuerpo, a un bicho que, literalmente, hace press militar con un oso.



con un oso grizzly de 600 kg))) Que con el oso pardo ibérico puede un jabalí gordo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Ago 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Bueno, para ser honestos, no es el mismo, porque en principio los predator no tienen la máquina del tiempo, y lo mismo evolucionaron con sus presas.
> 
> No salía en la 2 como habían cazado tiranosaurios? Y cuando Alíen vs predator, si no recuerdo mal, los aliens les hacían tras tras por detrás frecuentemente… porque bicho más hijo puta que el alíen, ni el chuache en sus mejores tiempos.
> 
> La 1 la vi se pequeño y me impactó como nunca un a película me había impactado.



La 1 era totalmente absorbente. Yo la vi de niño en el cine, y puff. Y el mismo año, Robocop.

Se acerca la primera de Matrix, que también tenía un ritmo perfecto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Porque es una puta obra maestra.



¿Cuántas obras maestras tiene John McTiernan?

Edito: tiene unas cuantas mierdas importantes  . La de Sean Connery en la selva...recuerdo verla, pero nada más. El Guerrero Nº13 me parece muy buena.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cuántas obras maestras tiene John McTiernan?



Tres, y la de Thomas Crown no diré que es una obra maestra pero sí que es mejor que la de Norman Jewison con Steve McQueen.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Los personajes es cierto que no hay ninguno que provoque vergüenza ajena, como ocurre en muchos films, pero salvo la protagonista son todos olvidables, expendables.



Me he equivocado aquí. ¡He dicho que no hay personajes que den vergüenza ajena porque he olvidado a los franceses!


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Ago 2022)

La estoy viendo ahora mismo,

lo primero que pensé al comenzarla es que esa niña ni es india ni nada, (como mucho tiene algo de mestiza),

tampoco se ve muy en forma,

podría pasar por una estudiante cualquiera de un instituto de Ciudad de México.

* El otro protagonista no es ni mestizo.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Ago 2022)

Aquí de gratis...









Ver Predator: La presa 2022 online HD - Cuevana


Ambientada hace 300 años en la Nación Comanche. Naru es una joven guerrera, feroz y altamente hábil, que se crió a la sombra de algunos de los cazadores más legendarios que deambulan por las Grandes Llanuras. Cuando el peligro amenaza su campamento, se dispone a proteger a su gente. La presa a...




cuevana.biz


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 Ago 2022)

Hay pelis bastante bastante peores. Exceptuando el rollo de que ella sea una chica y tal, tiene una cinematografía muy buena (la dirección de fotografía es magnífica), la atmósfera funciona, el planteamiento indio es muy ingenioso. Casi el mayor problema es que va demasiado rápido, y un desarrollo más lento, contemplativo y pausado hubiese ganado en misterio. Pero en general es una peli con bastantes detalles notables si la miráis sin prejuicios y teniendo en cuenta la mierda en que se había convertido la franquicia.
Si dudáis entre verla o no, mi consejo es: vedla. Quizás no os guste pero es interesante como refundación de la saga.


----------



## Charo afgana (5 Ago 2022)

La terminé,

menuda puta basura,

ya lo han dicho todo en el jilo, woke en vena,

los indios son cuerpoescombros, con que hubieran puesto a cuatro albañiles mayitas de Campeche hubieran dado el pego,

los colonizadores blancos salvajes y borrachos...
FRANCESES 

Estos anglos siempre poniendo a los demás como lo peor y ellos como seres de luz,

raro es que no hayan salido españoles con alguna cruz quemando indios 

* En FilmAffinity estoy dudando entre ponerle un 3 o un 4.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

Vamos, que al final ha resultado ser tan feminazi como se esperaba, no? No me la he puesto aún, pero se podía intuir que el resto de la tribu iban a ser meros comparsas. Si encima me dices que una tipa canija se enfrenta cuerpo a cuerpo con un predator...joder, ni Arnie que era lo mas tocho pudo dañarlo con una de sus ostias...


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Vamos, que al final ha resultado ser tan feminazi como se esperaba, no? No me la he puesto aún, pero se podía intuir que el resto de la tribu iban a ser meros comparsas. Si encima me dices que una tipa canija se enfrenta cuerpo a cuerpo con un predator...joder, ni Arnie que era lo mas tocho pudo dañarlo con una de sus ostias...



El feminazismo me lo tragaría como un hombre si lo demás fuera bueno, pero lo demás me provoca indolencia. Película insustancial.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> El feminazismo me lo tragaría como un hombre si lo demás fuera bueno, pero lo demás me provoca indolencia. Película insustancial.



Pero hay mensaje panfletario en plan "todos los tios son así o asá?" Porque eso sí que no me lo trago ni de coña.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Hay pelis bastante bastante peores. Exceptuando el rollo de que ella sea una chica y tal, tiene una cinematografía muy buena (la dirección de fotografía es magnífica), la atmósfera funciona, el planteamiento indio es muy ingenioso. Casi el mayor problema es que va demasiado rápido, y un desarrollo más lento, contemplativo y pausado hubiese ganado en misterio. Pero en general es una peli con bastantes detalles notables si la miráis sin prejuicios y teniendo en cuenta la mierda en que se había convertido la franquicia.
> Si dudáis entre verla o no, mi consejo es: vedla. Quizás no os guste pero es interesante como refundación de la saga.



Las hay bastante no, muchísimo peores. No obstante, _Prey_ se me demuestra incapaz de producirme el menor suspense. El final se acercaba y mi estado era de apatía. Esto lo considero un fracaso.


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pero hay mensaje panfletario en plan "todos los tios son así o asá?" Porque eso sí que no me lo trago ni de coña.



Lo hay. Hay hombres que se resisten a aceptar a la mujer cazadora y guerrera, hombres que, textualmente, quieren meterla en la cocina de campaña.


----------



## RayoSombrio (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo hay. Hay hombres que se resisten a aceptar a la mujer cazadora y guerrera, hombres que, textualmente, quieren meterla en la cocina de campaña.



A los nativos americanos les encantará el retrato que han pintado de su cultura...


----------



## octopodiforme (5 Ago 2022)

Pequeño spoiler: atención a los créditos finales porque resumen la película con dibujitos comanches y, como epílogo, añaden un hecho que no se ve al final de la propia película: la llegada de una flotilla de naves de predators.


----------



## Mecanosfera (5 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Las hay bastante no, muchísimo peores. No obstante, _Prey_ se me demuestra incapaz de producirme el menor suspense. El final se acercaba y mi estado era de apatía. Esto lo considero un fracaso.



Sí, no es nada memorable, pero si fuese por ejemplo un episodio de una serie estaríamos hablando de algo muy apañado.
La primera Predator es una obra maestra, eso no lo discute nada, pero el resto de la saga es muy penosa, sólo disfrutable en sus momentos más kitsch y autoparódicos. Ésta al menos tiene una fotografía muy bonita y detalles simpáticos, como el hacha. Me recordó por ejemplo a un buen episodio de Mandalorian, o algo así, creo que ese es más o menos el nivel de la película: Mandalorian.


----------



## chortinator (6 Ago 2022)

Vista...

solo decir que mientras la veia estaba con el movi.

En resumen

Una puta mierda


----------



## Calahan (6 Ago 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Ya la he visto, un resumen sin espoilers:
> Trata de una mujer empoderada y racial que vive en un mundo de hombres que la desprecian por ser mujera. Pero ella demuestra que es mejor que todos esos hombres y al final alza la mano agarrando un arma en señal de victoria simulando a la estatua de la libertad, demostrando que el feminazismo, multiculturalismo, mariconismo representan la damucrasia y la autentica libertad que siempre vence ya que son los buenos y siempre tienen razón.



Parece muy poco india.
Será mestiza en la peli, no?
No entiendo porqué no ponen una panchita de verdad como protagonista.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Parece muy poco india.
> Será mestiza en la peli, no?
> No entiendo porqué no ponen una panchita de verdad como protagonista.



El padre de Amber, David Midthunder, es un actor, y su madre es una directora de casting. *Amber es miembro de la reserva Sioux Fort Peck.*

En EEUU si tienes algo de sangre indígena, ya eres indígena,

esta chica es mestiza, podría pasar por mexicana, colombiana o venezolana.






Cosas de gringos.


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 Ago 2022)

Aún no he visto críticas pero, os pongáis como os pongáis y por mucho "puta basura" que la consideréis, la peli es un 6, 5 ó 7, de ahí no baja.
Las críticas a las conveniencias de guión y reparto son injustas: al fín y al cabo la primera Predator (película que amo) era una idea completamente absurda, con unos culturistas ciclados luchando en la selva contra un alien del espacio exterior: una chorrada completa, porque ningún culturista aguantaría en la selva ni media mañana, pero eso no le resta potencia a la historia. Lo mismo se aplica a Prey.
Respecto al tema woke, si nos ponemos paranoicos podemos decir que "Alien" (otra obra maestra impresionante) es la historia de una lesbiana loca de los gatos que destruye a un monstruo omnipotente contra el que ningún machote pudo hacer nada. Para mí Prey es bien digna y ya digo que darle menos de un 6,5 es ser injustos. Y esa puntuación no es exactamente "puta basura". En términos cinematográficos está lograda y cumple su papel de secuela serie B.


----------



## Albion (6 Ago 2022)

En todas estas películas que nos están vendiendo ahora de heroínas empoderadas creo que hay un error de concepto y es que tratan de convertir a las mujeres en hombres y que se comporten y actúen como tales. Y por eso queda tan ridículo que una empoderada de cincuenta kilos derribe maromos que le doblan en tamaño. No sé si habéis visto la serie Drácula de Netflix. En ella Van Helsing es mujer. Una monja, para ser exactos. Y trata de derrotar al conde con su inteligencia. En ningún momento coge una estaca y se lanza a dar patadas voladoras. Intenta enteder a lo que se está enfrentado y cómo derrotarlo. Que esta niña decida ser guerrera en una tribu comanche es absurdo. No me quiero imaginar qué hubieran hecho los comanches si eso se hubiera planteado en la realidad porque menuda panda de hijo de putas estaban hechos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> En todas estas películas que nos están vendiendo ahora de heroínas empoderadas creo que hay un error de concepto y es que tratan de convertir a las mujeres en hombres y que se comporten y actúen como tales. Y por eso queda tan ridículo que una empoderada de cincuenta kilos derribe maromos que le doblan en tamaño. No sé si habéis visto la serie Drácula de Netflix. En ella Van Helsing es mujer. Una monja, para ser exactos. Y trata de derrotar al conde con su inteligencia. En ningún momento coge una estaca y se lanza a dar patadas voladoras. Intenta enteder a lo que se está enfrentado y cómo derrotarlo. Que esta niña decida ser guerrera en una tribu comanche es absurdo. No me quiero imaginar qué hubieran hecho los comanches si eso se hubiera planteado en la realidad porque menuda panda de hijo de putas estaban hechos.



Lo has clavado.

Simplemente ponen a mujeras en papeles masculinos.
Ripley siempre fue una mujer comportándose como una mujer. En la 2 hay una lucha femenina entre especies defendiendo a la descendencia, la Reina sus huevos y Ripley defendiendo a Newt.


----------



## RayoSombrio (6 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> En todas estas películas que nos están vendiendo ahora de heroínas empoderadas creo que hay un error de concepto y es que tratan de convertir a las mujeres en hombres y que se comporten y actúen como tales. Y por eso queda tan ridículo que una empoderada de cincuenta kilos derribe maromos que le doblan en tamaño. No sé si habéis visto la serie Drácula de Netflix. En ella Van Helsing es mujer. Una monja, para ser exactos. Y trata de derrotar al conde con su inteligencia. En ningún momento coge una estaca y se lanza a dar patadas voladoras. Intenta enteder a lo que se está enfrentado y cómo derrotarlo. Que esta niña decida ser guerrera en una tribu comanche es absurdo. No me quiero imaginar qué hubieran hecho los comanches si eso se hubiera planteado en la realidad porque menuda panda de hijo de putas estaban hechos.



Porque buscan subvertir los roles. Te has fijado que muchos hombres se muestran como manginas? El perfil de tio lerdo, pusilánime, muchas veces con barba, que se dejan maltratar psicológica y hasta físicamente por las mujeres. Es el otro estereotipo del que abusan. Quieren crear caos y división con estas cosas.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

Ya no es solo que la prota sea una chortindia de 50 kg,

es que aunque pusieran a unos indios tipo apocalypto y el prota fuera un cherokee fibrado...

la peli sería una mierda igualmente,
es previsible y aburrida, los diálogos son infantiles, las peleas son ridículas, el alien no da miedo, etc.


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> En todas estas películas que nos están vendiendo ahora de heroínas empoderadas creo que hay un error de concepto y es que tratan de convertir a las mujeres en hombres y que se comporten y actúen como tales. Y por eso queda tan ridículo que una empoderada de cincuenta kilos derribe maromos que le doblan en tamaño. No sé si habéis visto la serie Drácula de Netflix. En ella Van Helsing es mujer. Una monja, para ser exactos. Y trata de derrotar al conde con su inteligencia. En ningún momento coge una estaca y se lanza a dar patadas voladoras. Intenta enteder a lo que se está enfrentado y cómo derrotarlo. Que esta niña decida ser guerrera en una tribu comanche es absurdo. No me quiero imaginar qué hubieran hecho los comanches si eso se hubiera planteado en la realidad porque menuda panda de hijo de putas estaban hechos.



Sobre ese asunto tan complejo mi actitud siempre es: no soy una chica, no sé lo que se siente al ser chica, y por tanto que sean ellas las que se preocupen de definir cuáles son las fortalezas y debilidades de ser mujer. A mí me encanta ver a chicas peleonas dando patadas en las pelis de acción, me resulta tan encantador como cuando meten a un nerd karateka o un espadachín ciego que gana a todos gracias a su oído. El canon clásico del Héroe de Acción musculado y sudoroso murió un poco con "Los Mercenarios 2", maravilloso epitafio lleno de cariño hacia un tipo de cine que era un cachondeo, sin más.
Mis alumnas ven mucho, mucho cine digamos "de acción" y no hablo de camioneras con el pelo lila sino de chicas normales que disfrutan tanto de "Hello Kitty" como de "La Jungla de Cristal", "Kill Bill" o "Spiderman". No sé si por ello las consideráis menos femeninas, ya digo que no sé lo que es ser mujer porque no lo soy. Pero sí constato que a muuuuchas chicas les encanta ver cine de acción y no me parece nada mal que les den su cancha en ese género. Yo de chaval era muy tirillas y me encantaba que en las pelis metiesen al típico nerd que sabía kung fu o usaba armas futuristas, está bien que todo el mundo esté representado en el cine de peleas. De hecho el cine ochentero de kung fu de hong kong contaba siempre con chicas luchadoras, hay videos en youtube que son una maravilla. No creo que se trate de buscar el realismo de la situación porque, si vamos a lo real, los Predators no existen. Apuesto a que muchas alumnas van a disfrutar como locas con la peli, y se lo merecen como vosotros merecéis disfrutar con vuestras pelis de machos también plagadas de clichés.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Sobre ese asunto tan complejo mi actitud siempre es: no soy una chica, no sé lo que se siente al ser chica, y por tanto que sean ellas las que se preocupen de definir cuáles son las fortalezas y debilidades de ser mujer. A mí me encanta ver a chicas peleonas dando patadas en las pelis de acción, me resulta tan encantador como cuando meten a un nerd karateka o un espadachín ciego que gana a todos gracias a su oído. El canon clásico del Héroe de Acción musculado y sudoroso murió un poco con "Los Mercenarios 2", maravilloso epitafio lleno de cariño hacia un tipo de cine que era un cachondeo, sin más.
> Mis alumnas ven mucho, mucho cine digamos "de acción" y no hablo de camioneras con el pelo lila sino de chicas normales que disfrutan tanto de "Hello Kitty" como de "La Jungla de Cristal", "Kill Bill" o "Spiderman". No sé si por ello las consideráis menos femeninas, ya digo que no sé lo que es ser mujer porque no lo soy. Pero sí constato que a muuuuchas chicas les encanta ver cine de acción y no me parece nada mal que les den su cancha en ese género. Yo de chaval era muy tirillas y me encantaba que en las pelis metiesen al típico nerd que sabía kung fu o usaba armas futuristas, está bien que todo el mundo esté representado en el cine de peleas. De hecho el cine ochentero de kung fu de hong kong contaba siempre con chicas luchadoras, hay videos en youtube que son una maravilla. No creo que se trate de buscar el realismo de la situación porque, si vamos a lo real, los Predators no existen. Apuesto a que muchas alumnas van a disfrutar como locas con la peli, y se lo merecen como vosotros merecéis disfrutar con vuestras pelis de machos también plagadas de clichés.



Pero se trata de escribir buenos papeles femeninos.

Imagínate "La jungla de cristal" con una mujer en vez de John McCLane.
Ahora te harían exactamente la misma película (con incluso los mismos chistes) con una mujer en vez de John Willis. 

Y quizás saldría algo interesante con la misma premisa pero con una mujera. Situaciones nuevas, quizás ingenio en vez de fuerza física...pero es que no estamos hablando de hacer películas. Hay un planteamiento político, que hombres y mujeres son intercambiables. Y eso es lo que rechazamos. No que salgan mujeras en las películas o tengan papeles importantes.
Rechazamos la agenda.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (6 Ago 2022)

Bueno, recién terminada. Creo que de tanto bajar las expectativas (a pesar de no haber visto las dos entregas anteriores) y con todo el wokismo imperante me esperaba algo mucho peor y creo que está pasable. Aunque no llega al clímax en ningún enfrentamiento, tiene varias escenas chulas.


----------



## matajuesas (6 Ago 2022)

como cojones vas a ver una pelicula de predator si empieza con un logo de disney


----------



## mapachën (6 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Aún no he visto críticas pero, os pongáis como os pongáis y por mucho "puta basura" que la consideréis, la peli es un 6, 5 ó 7, de ahí no baja.
> Las críticas a las conveniencias de guión y reparto son injustas: al fín y al cabo la primera Predator (película que amo) era una idea completamente absurda, con unos culturistas ciclados luchando en la selva contra un alien del espacio exterior: una chorrada completa, porque ningún culturista aguantaría en la selva ni media mañana, pero eso no le resta potencia a la historia. Lo mismo se aplica a Prey.
> Respecto al tema woke, si nos ponemos paranoicos podemos decir que "Alien" (otra obra maestra impresionante) es la historia de una lesbiana loca de los gatos que destruye a un monstruo omnipotente contra el que ningún machote pudo hacer nada. Para mí Prey es bien digna y ya digo que darle menos de un 6,5 es ser injustos. Y esa puntuación no es exactamente "puta basura". En términos cinematográficos está lograda y cumple su papel de secuela serie B.



A mí también me ha gustado… lo que más chirría es ver animales queriendo batirse el cobre con lo desconocido… cuando cualquier animal salvaje huye del peligro y lo desconocido como del fuego.

La protagonista no va de frente hasta que le tiene donde quiere… así que no es como los gabachos o sus compañeros indios… no va a pasar a la historia… pero bastante apañada… se podrían haber adornado más con la mística, y menos con el gore.


----------



## eltonelero (6 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El padre de Amber, David Midthunder, es un actor, y su madre es una directora de casting. *Amber es miembro de la reserva Sioux Fort Peck.*
> 
> En EEUU si tienes algo de sangre indígena, ya eres indígena,
> 
> ...



podria pasar por blanca perfectamente.

Me he visto la peli al final y he de decir que si hubieran puesto una buena actriz indigena, pero indigena de verdad y un punto mas de "realismo" (los saltitos de la empoderada al fina no se los cree nadie) seguramente podria haber sido la segunda mejor peli de Predator.
Me gustó el predator (aunque me hubiera gustado algo menos de CGI) las escenas de acción y tal...

Como dice octopodiforme cuando la tia sale corriendo no se lo cree ni Dios, el editor y el camara han tenido que hacer milagros para que parezca una tia agil...

Falla claramente la actriz y que le hubieran dado un punto mas survival aun...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2022)

Veo que voy a tener que hacer un esfuerzo y ver la película para realizar un análisis pormenorizado....

Luego me la pongo.


----------



## Dragón Asesino (6 Ago 2022)

Se la folla o no?


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> A mí también me ha gustado… lo que más chirría es ver animales queriendo batirse el cobre con lo desconocido… cuando cualquier animal salvaje huye del peligro y lo desconocido como del fuego.



Me echaba las manos a la cabeza con este aspecto. Lo del lobo atacando al predator es absurdo.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Me echaba las manos a la cabeza con este aspecto. Lo del lobo atacando al predator es absurdo.



Atacando de nuevo, después de quedar maltrecho por haber sido lanzado 10 metros de un golpe  

Cualquier animal ante esa demostración de fuerza se va por patas.


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Ago 2022)

Enesimo hilo de miro una película actual y oh sorpresa es una puta mierda, no me dará por ver películas anteriores a 1990 no sea que vea obras maestras a trocho y mocho, a mi lo que me va es consumir es mierda y después decir que es mierda en las redes sociales para buscar atencioncita mariconamente.


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> Aún no he visto críticas pero, os pongáis como os pongáis y por mucho "puta basura" que la consideréis, la peli es un 6, 5 ó 7, de ahí no baja.
> Las críticas a las conveniencias de guión y reparto son injustas: al fín y al cabo la primera Predator (película que amo) era una idea completamente absurda, con unos culturistas ciclados luchando en la selva contra un alien del espacio exterior: una chorrada completa, porque ningún culturista aguantaría en la selva ni media mañana, pero eso no le resta potencia a la historia. Lo mismo se aplica a Prey.
> Respecto al tema woke, si nos ponemos paranoicos podemos decir que "Alien" (otra obra maestra impresionante) es la historia de una lesbiana loca de los gatos que destruye a un monstruo omnipotente contra el que ningún machote pudo hacer nada. Para mí Prey es bien digna y ya digo que darle menos de un 6,5 es ser injustos. Y esa puntuación no es exactamente "puta basura". En términos cinematográficos está lograda y cumple su papel de secuela serie B.



Al final la he visto y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu comentario. Aparcando prejuicios, ha sido lo suficientemente entretenida como para considerarla _mejor _que las que siguieron a las intocables 1ª y 2ª parte. 

Es una película solvente, con buena fotografía y ambientación, eficaz banda sonora (aceptando que no es del genio Alan Silvestri) y con acción sangrienta. Una entretenida cinta de serie B. 

El _problema_, que da para debate, es que estamos ya inmersos en una "_guerra cultural_" y ambiente tóxico en el que no nos libramos de estar a la defensiva ante cualquier atisbo de contenido progremierda. Eso nos limita y nos cerramos ante productos que pueden aportarnos como mínimo entretenimiento y evasión de nuestras movidas diarias, que no es poco.

Hace décadas muchas de éstas películas las veríamos sin problema, al igual que consumíamos como si nada tropecientas películas de serie B y _explotation _del videoclub. Ahora desde fuera te las etiquetan de "_feminismo_" y "_empoderamiento femenino_" y ya te las joden, cuando perfectamente puedes disfrutar de películas pasadas de rosca, como la truculenta saga "_I spit on your grave_" o del gore absurdo de "_Revenge_" (2017), incluso disfrutar del humor negro, thriller y drama de la inteligente _"Promising Young Woman"_ (2020) ... sin que te importe la opinión de una fea gorda de pelo morado que las vea y opine ofuscada que los hombres son "_potenciales violadores_" y tal.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Al final la he visto y no puedo estar más de acuerdo con tu comentario. Aparcando prejuicios, ha sido lo suficientemente entretenida como para considerarla _mejor _que las que siguieron a las intocables 1ª y 2ª parte.
> 
> Es una película solvente, con buena fotografía y ambientación, eficaz banda sonora (aceptando que no es del genio Alan Silvestri) y con acción sangrienta. Una entretenida cinta de serie B.
> 
> ...



Estás mezclando cosas,

"I spit on your grave" está de puta madre, es más o menos "realista" y es disfrutable, la segunda parte también (un poco menos),
pero la tercera parte...si es basura feminista,
está llena de tópicos y abusa del mensaje,

"Revenge" es ridícula por todos lados, una tía que cae desde 20-30 metros por un barranco y se queda ensartada como un pincho moruno atravesada por una rama como un brazo de gorda,
no muere, se quema la herida y ya, a sobrevivir en el desierto en esas condiciones,
aunque el prota fuera hombre sería igual de ridícula,

"Promising Young Woman" es un peliculón, pasa de repente de comedia romántica a thriller con humor negro,
tampoco veo exagerado el personaje de ella,

estáis sacando pelis con protagonistas femeninas y ese no es el punto,
(Como anteriormente el otro forero con "Alien"),

"Prey" es una peli comercial de ciencia ficción/acción,
para amantes de ese género puede estar bien,
pero yo la veo medio infantil, personajes poco realistas y muchos clichés mezclados,

no tengo ninguna duda que será un éxito de taquilla y una de las pelis del año para la mayoría,
por eso mismo, es una peli comercial, que puede gustar a un adolescente, a una chortina, a un carapadre o a una charo empoderada.

* Ninguna de las pelis que has dicho fueron éxitos o conocidas para la mayoría, y mira que la última me gustó bastante.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

*1*
*4
4
2*
*1*

Estas son las cinco primeras puntuaciones si se ponen en orden de "utilidad" (la gente las marca como positivo en la crítica).

Después ya vienen las críticas de bots infladas que dan hasta dieces.









FilmAffinity


Leer críticas de Predator: La presa, dirigida por Dan Trachtenberg. Año: 2022. Consulta críticas de usuarios y opiniones sobre Predator: La presa, y lee lo que opinó la crítica tanto profesional como de usuarios de Predator: La presa




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Mecanosfera (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero se trata de escribir buenos papeles femeninos.
> 
> Imagínate "La jungla de cristal" con una mujer en vez de John McCLane.
> Ahora te harían exactamente la misma película (con incluso los mismos chistes) con una mujer en vez de John Willis.
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, pero entiende también lo que digo yo: si no soy mujer, no soy quien debe decidir cómo son las representaciones femeninas en el cine. En principio un John MaClane mujer me parecería un horror, pero si eso es lo que ellas quieren, pues que así sea. Por mí encantado porque me resultan muy simpáticas las mujeres de las pelis de acción. Si es que al final estamos debatiendo asuntos metafísicos aplicados a películas que, en el fondo, son 100% fantasía: ¿acaso te crees que los policías heróicos tipo MacLane existen?
Es muy complicado hacer una peli de acción que no sea 200% fantasiosa porque en la vida real no existe ese tipo de acción, con lo cual no hay que darle muchas vueltas a si el héroe es un padre alcohólico que se convierte en un aniquilador para purgar sus culpas, o un camionero reconvertido en vigilante, o un ama de casa vengadora casada con un espía robot. John MacLane es tan cliché como Pocahontas, todos lo sabemos y lo aceptamos y no hay nada de malo en ello, no todo tiene que ser realismo social de novela burguesa decimonónica. El caso es que "Prey" es una hora y pico de buenas imágenes, una atmósfera muy lograda, peleas chulas y una superheroína tan creíble como un Pokemon o un maniac cop. Sin más. Es cine de serie B, que es el mejor cine que hay porque no hay que pedirle demasiadas explicaciones.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Mecanosfera dijo:


> El caso es que "Prey" es una hora y pico de buenas imágenes, una atmósfera muy lograda



Una atmósfera muy lograda de cine familiar.


----------



## Stalkeador (6 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una atmósfera muy lograda de *cine familiar*.



Cuerpos reventados en explosión sanguinolenta, desmembramientos, decapitaciones... *"Cine familiar"*, sin duda.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Cuerpos reventados en eclosión sanguinolenta, desmembramientos, decapitaciones... *"Cine familiar"*, sin duda.



Vamos a descubrir ahora que en el cine, dependiendo de cómo se haga, es posible reírse matando a un millón de personas o acongojarse matando a una persona.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Ago 2022)

Es buena peli. 

La chica tiene ideas, pero es muy patosa y la caga cuando caza. Está a punto de morir varias veces, sin que pueda hacer nada para evitarlo (se salva por eventos imprevistos).

La relación con el hermano es afectiva, a pesar de que es un machirulo en sociedad machirula. 
Los hombres de la tribu le dicen que a fregar, pero la aceptan cuando insiste en cazar. 

Muy buena peli, buena fotografía, entretenida. 

Como toda ficción, tiene fallos. Barrilete no da la talla como atleta, aparte que es pancha y no cherokee. El CGI patina cuando el Preda se pone en plan saltimbanki. Seguro que hay muchos más. 

Ah, y una tipa que sepa usar hachas, cuchillos y porras te puede matar, no es disparatado, y la prota entrena bastante en el filme.

Yo de vosotros la vería. No es una obra maestra pero es quizás de lo mejor que veais en un mes.


----------



## Anonimo23 (6 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> En todas estas películas que nos están vendiendo ahora de heroínas empoderadas creo que hay un error de concepto y es que tratan de convertir a las mujeres en hombres y que se comporten y actúen como tales. Y por eso queda tan ridículo que una empoderada de cincuenta kilos derribe maromos que le doblan en tamaño. No sé si habéis visto la serie Drácula de Netflix. En ella Van Helsing es mujer. Una monja, para ser exactos. Y trata de derrotar al conde con su inteligencia. En ningún momento coge una estaca y se lanza a dar patadas voladoras. Intenta enteder a lo que se está enfrentado y cómo derrotarlo. Que esta niña decida ser guerrera en una tribu comanche es absurdo. No me quiero imaginar qué hubieran hecho los comanches si eso se hubiera planteado en la realidad porque menuda panda de hijo de putas estaban hechos.



los vampiros clasicos quitando al nosferatu son seres atractivos seductores que vuelven locas a las mugueres, si la historia fuese más canon la monja esa chorrearia tanto el coño que quemaria el convento si de esa forma se puede ir con el vampiro, lametable todo


----------



## eltonelero (6 Ago 2022)

Cui Bono dijo:


> Es buena peli.
> 
> La chica tiene ideas, pero es muy patosa y la caga cuando caza. Está a punto de morir varias veces, sin que pueda hacer nada para evitarlo (se salva por eventos imprevistos).
> 
> ...



Si pero no...
Para mi me ha dejado una sensación agridulce porque con que hubieran pulido mas el tema de la india hubiera sido una peli en la liga de las dos primeras
1- 0 caracter de la actriz. S. Weaver en Alien tiene caracter, fuerza, te crees que es una mujer fuerte. Esta actriz es una carita mona.
2- El que una mujer india juegue a cazadora-guerrera en una sociedad nativa es mas ciencia ficción que el Predator en si. Si hubieran pulido el guión diciendo que era una mujer apestada de la tribu por alguna razón o que se quedo viuda y tuvo que aprender a cazar o recolectar por su cuenta (sin tema de guerrear) aun te lo podrias medio tragar.


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> Si pero no...
> Para mi me ha dejado una sensación agridulce porque con que hubieran pulido mas el tema de la india hubiera sido una peli en la liga de las dos primeras
> 1- 0 caracter de la actriz. S. Weaver en Alien tiene caracter, fuerza, te crees que es una mujer fuerte. Esta actriz es una carita mona.
> 2- El que una mujer india juegue a cazadora-guerrera en una sociedad nativa es mas ciencia ficción que el Predator en si. Si hubieran pulido el guión diciendo que era una mujer apestada de la tribu por alguna razón o que se quedo viuda y tuvo que aprender a cazar o recolectar por su cuenta (sin tema de guerrear) aun te lo podrias medio tragar.



También la estética de los indios, tienen pinta de haber salido del instituto,
ella tiene siempre un pelo perfecto, ropa sin un rasguño, piel hidratada, va limpita,
se supone que viven en la naturaleza, les hubieran dado un aspecto mas salvaje,

es una peli que podrían haber sacado más jugo, casi al nivel de la primera,
simplemente dándole más realismo, más crudeza, con una historia más dramática de la chortindia, etc,

pero es Disney y toca hacerla comercial.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> También la estética de los indios, tienen pinta de haber salido del instituto,
> ella tiene siempre un pelo perfecto, ropa sin un rasguño, piel hidratada, va limpita,
> se supone que viven en la naturaleza, les hubieran dado un aspecto mas salvaje,
> 
> ...





Un indio de verdad es lo que sale aquí en 3:35.


----------



## barullo (6 Ago 2022)

¿tenéis algún enlace para descarga directa? ya he visto más atrás un enlace para visionado, pero no puedo verla online


----------



## Talosgüevos (6 Ago 2022)

Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cui Bono (6 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿tenéis algún enlace para descarga directa? ya he visto más atrás un enlace para visionado, pero no puedo verla online



En inglés, con subtítulos en español y varios idiomas más. 


http://www.rarbgto.org/torrent/9lnj6ds


----------



## mapachën (6 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Un indio de verdad es lo que sale aquí en 3:35.



Para Indios hijo putas los de la peli de di caprio, el renacido… esos se cargan a una manada de depredadores y medio ejército francés de Luis xiv.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mecaweto (6 Ago 2022)

Está entretenida, sin más. Paisajes bonitos e indios poco creíbles.

La moza gana por su inteligencia, no por la fuerza. Las escenas de acción con ella no son creíbles. 

En la línea de:









Tú eres el siguiente (2011)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: La familia Davison es atacada por un grupo de asesinos sádicos durante una escapada familiar. Atrincherados en la casa de vacaciones, hacen frente a los asaltantes. Los asesinos enmascarados no ...




m.filmaffinity.com













Becky (2020)


Género: Acción | Sinopsis: El fin de semana en un lago de una adolescente que pasa unos días con su padre toma un rumbo inesperado cuando un grupo de convictos aparece de súbito en sus vidas. (FILMAFFINITY)




m.filmaffinity.com


----------



## mapachën (6 Ago 2022)

Han quitado el enlace que pusieron ayer, donde la has visto? Gracias!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapachën (6 Ago 2022)

En el enlace de ayer, entras directamente en la página, la buscas, y aparece.

Gracias!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Charo afgana (6 Ago 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> En el enlace de ayer, entras directamente en la página, la buscas, y aparece.
> 
> Gracias!!
> 
> ...



Este lo puse ayer, sigue funcionando









Ver Predator: La presa 2022 online HD - Cuevana


Ambientada hace 300 años en la Nación Comanche. Naru es una joven guerrera, feroz y altamente hábil, que se crió a la sombra de algunos de los cazadores más legendarios que deambulan por las Grandes Llanuras. Cuando el peligro amenaza su campamento, se dispone a proteger a su gente. La presa a...




cuevana.biz


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (7 Ago 2022)

Total, que la pelicula es buena pero resulta que esta protagonizada por un chocho y eso me desasosiega enormemente.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (7 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cuántas obras maestras tiene John McTiernan?
> 
> Edito: tiene unas cuantas mierdas importantes  . La de Sean Connery en la selva...recuerdo verla, pero nada más. El Guerrero Nº13 me parece muy buena.



Las de jungla de cristal son exageradas. La tres me pilló adolescente y lo gocé como un gorrino
Y al de el utlimo gran heroe también, con su rollo meta autoconsciente paródico. Muy infravalorada en su día y es un descojone continuo


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (7 Ago 2022)

La acabo de ver, esta entretenida.


----------



## Roshi (7 Ago 2022)

Los que comparan alien (y su mujer protagonista) con las basuras de hoy en dia ya demuestran el retraso que tienen.

lo peor que traen la mierda de forocoches y su basura progre aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2022)

Bueno, pues básicamente la película dura hora y cuarenta minutos.

Los primeros 50 minutos son basura, la última hora es bastante superior a las dos últimas películas.

Sin gilipolleces les podía haber quedado una película muy maja.

Es bastante superior a la anterior cagada que era muy bochornosa o la de Adrián brody que como super héroe de acción tiene la misma credibilidad que la India de esta película.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues básicamente la película dura hora y cuarenta minutos.
> 
> Los primeros 50 minutos son basura, la última hora es bastante superior a las dos últimas películas.
> 
> ...



Vaya así que @Obiwanchernobil ahora es socialista también.

Quién podría haberlo dicho jeje

Yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues básicamente la película dura hora y cuarenta minutos.
> 
> Los primeros 50 minutos son basura, la última hora es bastante superior a las dos últimas películas.
> 
> ...




Edito:

Eso sí, lo del predator matando un perro indefenso no tiene nombre.


----------



## Pajarotto (7 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Edito:
> 
> Eso sí, lo del predator matando un perro indefenso no tiene nombre.



Ahora buscando excusitas, intentando blanquear su opinión.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, pues básicamente la película dura hora y cuarenta minutos.
> 
> Los primeros 50 minutos son basura, la última hora es bastante superior a las dos últimas películas.
> 
> ...



Con un indio en vez de una india les hubiera quedado bastante mejor.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Ago 2022)

¿Y el predator sordo que le viene un indio a caballo y no se entera?


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Ago 2022)

Están haciendo eso en todas las pelis.

Predator monguer - mujer lista

Thor monguer - mujer lista
(Eso dicen de la última de Thor)

El hombre invisible monguer - mujer lista
(La última del hombre invisible)

Y así todas.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Ago 2022)

y además ahora la modita de que salgan en plataformas para que tengas que suscribirte a esta a esa y a aquella si quieres verlas

Van a ponerla en el cine o como la gente ya pasa de ir a las salas se conforman con suscripciones?


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> y además ahora la modita de que salgan en plataformas para que tengas que suscribirte a esta a esa y a aquella si quieres verlas
> 
> Van a ponerla en el cine o como la gente ya pasa de ir a las salas se conforman con suscripciones?



¡Te la puedes descargar el mismo día que la estrenan en plataformas!


----------



## Abrojo (7 Ago 2022)

si querían una ambientación y una reivindicación de los nativos americanos podrían haberla rodado enteramente en su idioma como hicieron en Apocalypto, que a fin de cuentas es el mismo tipo de pelicula de acción y persecución, no estamos hablando de diálogos intimistas


----------



## Abrojo (7 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Quiero una donde se enfrente los hombres esos artificiales y los aliens. Sin humanos ni predators.



sintéticos

también creo que comparte universo con Blade Runner, por lo que los replicantes podrían también ser protagonistas


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> y además ahora la modita de que salgan en plataformas para que tengas que suscribirte a esta a esa y a aquella si quieres verlas
> 
> Van a ponerla en el cine o como la gente ya pasa de ir a las salas se conforman con suscripciones?



Mejor que salga en plataformas,

así está en HD en las páginas piratas al otro día,

antes tenías que tragarte una o dos semanas de screener  

(Modo lonchafinista)


----------



## Abrojo (7 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> es una pena porque la única manera narrativamente hablando que tenian de resucitar predator era con una peli con este planteamiento. Es decir, volver a la esencia de un solo predator como enemigo imbatible y unos protas sin apenas posibilidades de sobrevivir. además de un entorno histórico diferente.
> 
> En fin, que nos quedará la primera.... y la segunda como el patito feo pero digno de la secuela.



Tendrían que haber hecho la tercera parte secuela de la saga explicando el origen de la pistola que le entregan al poli al final. Se supone que era ambientada en la época de la piratería


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (7 Ago 2022)

mapachën dijo:


> Bueno, para ser honestos, no es el mismo, porque en principio los predator no tienen la máquina del tiempo, y lo mismo evolucionaron con sus presas.



Tienen viaje espacial que convalida a máquina del tiempo.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Ago 2022)

No está mal la peli.. te mantiene en tensión, no está muy mal hecha, no se anda con florituras.

Pros:

Peli de acción medio bien hecha.
Ostias como panes duros de ayer.
Buena fotografía.

Contras:

-Final paupérrimo, va demasiado deprisa todo.

-Frase feminista con la conversación con la abuela en el minuto 1, parece como si para que les dieran presupuesto tuvieran que colar esa mierda de frase obligatoria para luego ya centrarse en una peli de ostias tradicional, la que nos gusta a los hombres, aunque la prota sea una tía. Vamos que han colado 1% feminismo vomitivo, 99% peli de acción.

-Bso desapercibida.

-Escasez de trampas y jugarretas, que era por lo que debía destacar ella, y no por dar patadas voladoras ni usar cuchillos como si fuera ninja gaiden.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tendrían que haber hecho la tercera parte secuela de la saga explicando el origen de la pistola que le entregan al poli al final. Se supone que era ambientada en la época de la piratería



Hay un comic. La pistola es de un tal Raphael Adolini. El guion de esta, Prey, también llevaba ya tiempo circulando. Al final la hicieron. Si no es por falta de ideas que nos cascan estas mierdas...


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Están haciendo eso en todas las pelis.
> 
> Predator monguer - mujer lista
> 
> ...



Es especialmente sangrante en pelis de Marvel. Les ponen siempre acompañados o contra charos que les superan en poder, inteligencia o ambas. Creo que solo en Moon Knight no hicieron esa gilipollez, pero en She Hulk va a salir el puto Hulk mangina de mierda de Endgame.


----------



## RayoSombrio (7 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> ¡Te la puedes descargar el mismo día que la estrenan en plataformas!



Exacto. Por convicción moral, hace ya tiempo que dejé de pagar a esas plataformas NWO. Solo tengo Prime por razones obvias, pero al resto, ni un céntimo. Me bajo lo que me interesa y listos. Tampoco veo mucho la tv, así que no amortizaría las suscripciones.


----------



## BogadeAriete (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> y además ahora la modita de que salgan en plataformas para que tengas que suscribirte a esta a esa y a aquella si quieres verlas
> 
> Van a ponerla en el cine o como la gente ya pasa de ir a las salas se conforman con suscripciones?



Vidcorn.... gratis...

De nada.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ago 2022)

Joder, ya la tienen en RARBG, así de mierdas debe de ser.


----------



## Abrojo (7 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Vidcorn.... gratis...
> 
> De nada.





Gothaus dijo:


> Joder, ya la tienen en RARBG, así de mierdas debe de ser.



De qué coño habláis?


----------



## Charo afgana (7 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Vidcorn.... gratis...
> 
> De nada.



Joder, no la conocía,

ya tienen "13 vidas",

me la voy a ver.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> De qué coño habláis?







__





RARBG Rarbg Index page


RARBG - Torrents , movies , download , music , games , free , RARBG Rarbg Index page



rarbg.to


----------



## Mecanosfera (7 Ago 2022)

Para pirateadas, tiro de Yify. Torrents siempre de buena calidad y van alternando los últimos estrenos con clásicos que ni sabía que existían. Yify es mi pastor, nada me falta.

(Por si alguien no sabe de lo que hablo: si buscas una peli pones el nombre en google seguido de Yify torrent y si existe en buena calidad, te envía a un buen servidor. Nada de ripeos cutres ni chungueces filmadas con cam en un cine de Camboya. Cambian la extensión muy rápido porque tienen a los cybercops siguiéndoles los talones).


----------



## Albion (7 Ago 2022)

Las pelis las suelo buscar en ok.ru, sobre todo clásicas o de los ochenta y noventa. Pero también tienen las nuevas, claro.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ago 2022)

Vale, vista. Le he tenido que dar a la velocidad para verla más rápido. Lo que cabía esperar, una mierdón del quince sobre una empoerá, tostón y woke. Jewllywood no defrauda.

Pocahontas contra predator, una reputísima mierda. No sólo no es original, ya que no hace más que repetir elementos y situaciones de las antiguas, sino que es ciencia ficción, porque eso de que una tía de 50 kilos se cargue a un predator de 250 que puede levantar a un oso grizzly en vilo, pues eso.

Al predator le han cambiado el aspecto completamente y le han puesto armitas nuevas. Pero es tan inútil que se deja herir varias veces, aunque parece sudarle la polla, se expone a las armas porque le debe de gustar el sadomaso y sangrar.

La miembra también se carga a varios tramperos gabachos en combate singular. Las risas.


----------



## barullo (7 Ago 2022)

Ya la he visto y tampoco está tan mal joder, como dicen algunos compañeros está entretenida sin más.

El fin del cine es entretener y esta pelicula cumple con ese cometido de sobra.

Lo que me chirría en el contexto historico es que está ambientada en las llanuras del Norte en septiembre de 1719, según reza en un texto al inicio de la pelicula sin explicar de qué tribu se trata hasta que a la prota la capturan unos tramperos franceses que le preguntan "eres comanche ¿no?" a lo que ella no contesta. 

Al finalizar la pelicula hay una dedicatoria a una persona en concreto y a la nación comanche. Y me chirría porque en esa época los comanches viven bastante lejos de dónde les ubica la pelicula, concretamente en las llanuras del Sur en Texas y Nuevo México. Así que no lo entiendo.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya la he visto y tampoco está tan mal joder, como dicen algunos compañeros está entretenida sin más.
> 
> El fin del cine es entretener y esta pelicula cumple con ese cometido de sobra.
> 
> ...



Está bien ejecutada. Pero es una reputísima mierda, especialmente cuando le empiezas a sacar punta.


----------



## El Juani (8 Ago 2022)

Es decepcionante y tramposilla.

Lo más grave de todo el asunto es que si quieren podrían hacer una película del copón y con los tonterías de la agenda y forzar contenidos que no casan en según qué proyectos, pues las cosas salen como salen. Lo increíble es que ponen a los comanches socialmente más comedidos y estructurados mentalmente y en comportamiento que los franceses, que los ponen super borricos, cavernícolas, haciendo muecas y pegando voces entre ellos, sin contar en que organizativamente son un puto despiporre, algo que te da un bofetón mientras estás viéndolo en pantalla. Los comanches en cambio, son todo lo contrario. Curioso cuanto menos; tampoco voy a entrar en tema vestuario y limpieza entre las razas porque sería otro punto negativo del copón.

Otro punto increíble es el papel de la protagonista, en todos los sentidos, cómo está involucrada en el tema de la caza, el querer aspirar socialmente dentro del grupo y todas las trabas que tiene para llegar a su cometido. Todo enfatizado de manera que el espectador se dé cuenta de que es un reflejo de la sociedad actual. No voy a entrar en las idas de olla en los combates, sobre todo en la parte final con el Predator. Porque aquí es cuando se pega un batacazo de tres pares de cojones, porque sobre todo en las dos primeras Predator, la del 87, que es obra maestra absoluta y la 2ª, mucho más mediocre pero coherente y efectiva, los combates contra el Predator, sobre todo en la 1ª, se fundamenta en lo "realista", a sabiendas de que es una peli de sci-fi/terror y lo fantasioso del tema del alienígena y la superioridad en todos los niveles de alien, donde tienes que derrotarlo a base de ingenio, trampas y escaramuzas varias. En esta Prey, la invención de la flor esa extraña que mastica la notas y después se convierte en una puta asesina de tres pares de cojones que deja al Predator lisiado, amputado y casi para el estoque final. Poco creíble y alejada totalmente de qué es la propia mitología del Predator, al menos en cine sin coontar que también mete el tema de trampas, haciendo guiño a la original, pero yéndose de madre; otro asunto es el mundo del cómic, que no estoy tan puesto.

Y es tramposa por muchas cosas, pretende ser gore, pero sin serlo, o sólo cuando el Predator revienta y descuartiza y desolla a los animales. Qué curioso que cuando extermina humanos, la cámara se aleja o hace un desenfoque, una toma áerea o algún síntoma de que no podamos ver todo de manera clara, sobre todo en tema decapitaciones y amputaciones, incluso más exagerado en el tema de las muertes de los comanches.

Tiene buenas cosas, sobre todo la fotografía, que me ha recordado en muchas ocasiones a lo expuesto por El Renacido, grandísima película, pero sólo en la iluminación y la fotografía, porque también le falta suciedad y rancierío para que Prey visualmente hubiera sido más imponente. Pena de cómo está el tema de los comanches. La música tampoco está nada mal, pero si la comparamos con la original, pues sale perdiendo lógicamente (las composiciones de Alan Silvestri no tienen parangón).

El problema que tiene esta película es la comparación con la original, por culpa de medios y gente, porque no es una buena peli de sci-fi ni de terror, no crea la tensión idónea que sí tenía la de Jhon McTiernan, y el efecto sorpresa que generó es imposible que la cree esta cinta, imposible. Sí que puede que envejezca más o menos bien, algo que también ocurre a la peli de Arnold, pero es que películas ambientadas en una época donde apenas se ve tecnología, salvo la del alinígena y todo está enfocado en bosques, junglas, montañas y lagos, hacen que la percepción de paso del tiempo no sea tan grave; y esta cinta de Dan Trachtenberg la tiene: otro punto positivo. Al Renacido le ocurre igual.

Me reía ayer cuando en Twitter me comparaban que ha habido muchas personajes femeninos así y que un caso era la de Ripley luchando con la reina Alien y cómo sale airosa de la obra maestra de Ridley del 78. De verdad, hay veces que la peña no sabe ni por dónde le da el aire.

Una pena de peli, que no ha sido una maravilla porque no le han dado la gana, así de simple pero que tienen algunas cosas a tener en cuanta, dentro del aspecto técnico, sobre todo fotografía, iluminación y tema sonoro; pero en lo más importante se la pega dobladísima. Ah, los efectos CGI y demás, algunas veces cantan por soleares de Alcalá.

Joder qué tocho me ha salido y porque no sigo, sino no acabo.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Ago 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ya la he visto y tampoco está tan mal joder, como dicen algunos compañeros está entretenida sin más.
> 
> El fin del cine es entretener y esta pelicula cumple con ese cometido de sobra.
> 
> ...



Aparte de que tienen caballos y van a cazar a pie... Pero que cojones, es un mierdon, eso son minucias...
Por cierto el bicho es un nuevo tipo de Yautja, el Feral Predator, es así como un predator berserker todo loco...
Disney cagándose una y otra vez en la franquicia y en la joya del 1988..


----------



## El Juani (9 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Aparte de que tienen caballos y van a cazar a pie... Pero que cojones, es un mierdon, eso son minucias...
> Por cierto el bicho es un nuevo tipo de Yautja, el Feral Predator, es así como un predator berserker todo loco...
> Disney cagándose una y otra vez en la franquicia y en la joya del 1988..



Está basado en esto


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (10 Ago 2022)

MUY BUENO. Es la misma mierda que la Capitana Maribel. Todo en esta puta película es SORORIDAD. Hasta el compositor tiene candidiasis vaginal:




Ni don memorión se acuerda de la pedorra de mierda que hizo la música de la gilipollas Capitana Maribel.


----------



## Culozilla (10 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Es decepcionante y tramposilla.
> 
> Lo más grave de todo el asunto es que si quieren podrían hacer una película del copón y con los tonterías de la agenda y forzar contenidos que no casan en según qué proyectos, pues las cosas salen como salen. Lo increíble es que ponen a los comanches socialmente más comedidos y estructurados mentalmente y en comportamiento que los franceses, que los ponen super borricos, cavernícolas, haciendo muecas y pegando voces entre ellos, sin contar en que organizativamente son un puto despiporre, algo que te da un bofetón mientras estás viéndolo en pantalla. Los comanches en cambio, son todo lo contrario. Curioso cuanto menos; tampoco voy a entrar en tema vestuario y limpieza entre las razas porque sería otro punto negativo del copón.
> 
> ...



Creo que has sido bastante justo con la peli.

Técnicamente, en cuanto a la fotografía, está bastante bien. El problema es toda la basura NWO que le han metido y que la ha reventado.
Vuelvo a decir lo que comenté en otro post: yo hubiera situado la acción en el Neolítico y que fuera un grupo de caza el que se enfrentara al Predator, siendo la primera vez que estos vinieran a cazar a la tierra y, por tanto, sin saber qué se iban a encontrar.


----------



## BogadeAriete (10 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Está basado en esto



Ni zorra idea, es fiel al cómic? Seguro que no había emponderada cazadora. 
Offtopic, unos que si leí fueron los de Sandman de Neil Gaiman
Pues bien, en la serie de Sandman, la que hace de Muerte es negra.... Mecagoenvuestrosmuertos guionistas y CEOS, la pizpi blanquita Muerte comicquera es ahora un puta mona bastorra. 
Quitáis las ganas de vivir...


----------



## JyQ (10 Ago 2022)

Prey es un juego.
(Juegardo)
PUNTO.


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (10 Ago 2022)

Vale pues ya la he visto.
La actriz MUY BIEN. Nada que ver con ese bodrio de capitana marvel dando ascopena. Aquí parece una india haciendo cosas de indias.
Rectifico: es una niñata india haciendo cosas de niñatas indias. Porque todas las putas decisiones que toma son malas ¿Irse sola a cazar? ¿atacar sola a un oso? ¿invadir sola un campamento repleto de hombres? Pero bueno, compro el rollo de que está a la sombra del hermano y ella quiere cazar y que la tomen en cuenta y tal.
Lo que no compro son lo subnormales que son los hombres. Porque son idiotas perdidos, los indios y los tramperos.
Van a pecho descubierto a por cualquier cosa que se mueva: "eh, que me voy a cazar un puma de 150 kilos DE NOCHE Y SOLO porque why the fucking not!!!??!" y luego "eh, mira, un enemigo nuevo e invencible, acaba de trocear al compa ¿qué hacemos? corre hacia él maricona, que somos indios". 
En una tribu de decenas de personas ven perfectamente normal perder TRES guerreros en un solo día y les da igual. Al que se lo comió el puma ni siquiera lo buscan, estará pudriéndose a 700 metros del campamento mientras los otros celebran que el puto puma ha sido cazado.
Y los tramperos cuando ven a la india y van por turnos a atacarla porque la muy imbécil ESTÁ EN MITAD DEL CAMPAMENTO AL AIRE LIBRE. Joder, que me estás vendido algo realista. Que mate a los dos que ha sorprendido me lo puedo creer, pero ¿cómo carajo se cepilla a los otros seis CUERPO A CUERPO? Le podían haber disparado o simplemente con la embestida se la hubieran cargado, pero no... cuerpo a cuerpo y de uno en uno. 
Un poco lo mismo que le pasa a la de shane black, da todo igual y parece que están de cachondeo. Al menos hablan más y tiene un puntito autoconsciente que dice ¿pa que me invitáis a hacer una película si ya sabéis como me pongo? Tampoco me gustó mucho.
¿Y qué me decís del predator? No hay trampas, no hay persecuciones más allá de la del campo de cereales. Hay más tensión con el puto oso que cuando el predator entra en escena. Se limita a andar, disparar y clavar garras.
En predators los humanos HUYEN, se esconden en la nave de morfeo, les cazan, hay transiciones tensas porque sabes que en cualquier momento se puede desmoronar. Hay dos fuerzas contrapuestas y sólo ves una, como debe ser. Y están desorientados intentando conocer el mundo que les rodea.
Aquí el mundo es conocido para todos los presentes excepto para el predator. Y al predator se la suda todo, le dedica el mismo tiempo a una serpiente que a un grupo de hombres con armas de fuego. Es como cuando te compras un juego con pocas ganas y te pones el modo dios para pasártelo y a otra cosa, eres una esponja de balas y te da igual.
El final agridulce. La puta flor que te baja la temperatura es un plagio de la táctica del chuache. En cambio la idea de usar el casco para que se pegue un tiro él mismo me pareció potable. Lastima que hayas sacado las arenas movedizas UNA HORA ANTES y ya no sea sorpresa.
Se supone que esto debería ser algo crudo, primitivo y realista. Puedes hacer que los personajes tengan suerte una vez. O dos. Pero no puedes hacer que pocahontas sea idiota y su arco tenga el mismo punto de partida y de final ¿aprende algo al cazarlo? ¿lo examina al menos? ¿se da cuenta de que ha matado a su hermano y sus colegas por irse de parranda? 
Debería ser una experiencia casi religiosa y en cambio sólo le falta un banner que ponga LOGRO DESBLOQUEADO para acabar la película. 
Ea, que ya lo he matao. Niñata psicópata, que por tu culpa ha muerto media aldea.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Ago 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Un poco lo mismo que le pasa a la de shane black, da todo igual y parece que están de cachondeo.



Esa sentimiento de que todo te da igual, nefasto a la hora de valorar una película, ha estado bien presente en mí.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El problema que tiene esta película es la comparación con la original



Es la falta de verosimilitud, si tuviera que nombrar su mayor defecto.


----------



## otroyomismo (10 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> ... la tensión idónea que sí tenía la de Jhon McTiernan, y *el efecto sorpresa *que generó es imposible que la cree esta cinta, imposible. (...)



Un breve apunte. Eso sera siempre imposible, porque YA SABEMOS DE QUE VA LA VAINA, porque todos hemos visto la primera. El factor sorpresa no existe en absoluto, al igual que en Alien si pensamos en sus secuelas, que ya conocemos a los bichos.

Me esperaba algo peor. Y me ha entretenido. Y me he vuelto a tragar la de AVP y la del narigudo de El Pianista, y tampoco me han parecido un horror.


----------



## octopodiforme (10 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Un breve apunte. Eso sera siempre imposible, porque YA SABEMOS DE QUE VA LA VAINA, porque todos hemos visto la primera. El factor sorpresa no existe en absoluto, al igual que en Alien si pensamos en sus secuelas, que ya conocemos a los bichos.
> 
> Me esperaba algo peor. Y me ha entretenido. Y me he vuelto a tragar la de AVP y la del narigudo de El Pianista, y tampoco me han parecido un horror.



Una cosa es que sepas el aspecto de la criatura y otra que no se pueda crear la sorpresa de por dónde te vendrán las tortas, el suspense, como en el _Aliens_ (1986) de James Cameron.


----------



## RayoSombrio (10 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Es la falta de verosimilitud, si tuviera que nombrar su mayor defecto.



Ese es el problema, que en la primera te lo podías creer porque eran tios ultra entrenados y aún así, el predator se los iba cepillando uno a uno. Incluso Arnie, el líder, un maromo que te viste de torero de una ostia, le pega un leñazo y el bicho ni se inmuta...y me van a decir que esta superwoman puede ir de tú a tú contra él? Y es por el puto discurso feminista de los cojones, que ni siquiera lo desarrollan de forma creíble y orgánica.


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Ago 2022)

Increiblemente mala. Los CGI son de chiste, el predator es un homosexual de los predator, gomoso y le pegan las mujeres. Los traperos franceses cuantos eran? 600? La niña ha ocasionado la muerte de casi todos los guerreros y de su puto HERMANO. Y se va contenta.


----------



## RayoSombrio (10 Ago 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Increiblemente mala. Los CGI son de chiste, el predator es un homosexual de los predator, gomoso y le pegan las mujeres. Los traperos franceses cuantos eran? 600? La niña ha ocasionado la muerte de casi todos los guerreros y de su puto HERMANO. Y se va contenta.



Porque está escrita por subnormales que no saben hilar una historia. Bueno, como pasa con el 99% de los guiones actuales.


----------



## El Juani (10 Ago 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Un breve apunte. Eso sera siempre imposible, porque YA SABEMOS DE QUE VA LA VAINA, porque todos hemos visto la primera. El factor sorpresa no existe en absoluto, al igual que en Alien si pensamos en sus secuelas, que ya conocemos a los bichos.
> 
> Me esperaba algo peor. Y me ha entretenido. Y me he vuelto a tragar la de AVP y la del narigudo de El Pianista, y tampoco me han parecido un horror.



Es todo, cuando hablo de efecto sorpresa no es que no sepamos cómo es el bicho, que también iba por ahí, es que el tema es que es previsible porque ves que va "copiando" detalles y cosas de las trampas y los enfrentamientos de la original.

Es como lo que ocurrió con el Despertar de la Fuerza de Star Wars, una especia de remake o algo raro con Una nueva Esperanza, pero todo a peor. 

Esta de Predator es también lo más tramposo que te puedes echar a la cara. Que es entretenida? No digo lo contrario, pero es que ya depende con qué prisma la mires o lo analices. Para mi Predator es una de las obras maestras del cine y cada vez que veo algo de la franquicia, para mi no es algo liviano. También te digo que está mejor que muchas mierdas de Alien versus predator o la última esa The Predator también. Pero está muy por detrás de Predator 2 y Predators... no te digo ya nada de la original del 87


----------



## sebososabroso (10 Ago 2022)

Que reto es para un predator matar a un montón de indios y babosos franceses? Da la sensación que los padres de predator lo mandaron a la tierra para que dejara de ser homosexual, y no lo consiguen.
Joder, ha matado un oso y no puede con pocahontas, no tiene problemas el guion, esta escrito por una Charo o un homosexual.


----------



## El Juani (10 Ago 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Ni zorra idea, es fiel al cómic? Seguro que no había emponderada cazadora.
> Offtopic, unos que si leí fueron los de Sandman de Neil Gaiman
> Pues bien, en la serie de Sandman, la que hace de Muerte es negra.... Mecagoenvuestrosmuertos guionistas y CEOS, la pizpi blanquita Muerte comicquera es ahora un puta mona bastorra.
> Quitáis las ganas de vivir...



Sé que está sacado de ahí porque al parecer en el comic aparece muchos detalles de la peli. Y fijaros en el diseño del Predator.

Sobre lo del cómic, que sea bueno o no, pues ni idea, como dije antes, se me escapan los comics... hay unos cuantos eh.


----------



## SanRu (10 Ago 2022)

Yo no sabía si el bicho era Depredador o el Inspector Gadget....


----------



## Nuncafollista Eterno (11 Ago 2022)

Acabo de terminar el pase. La peli se deja ver y eso hace que la sensación de una gran oportunidad perdida sea mas punzante aún, porque la idea original era - y es - muy buena, con infinitas posibilidades. No hay reparos en poner una protagonista, si eso era lo que se pretendía, al final, no es mas que una variación del "mito del niño debilucho" - que como todos los mitos tiene un fondo de verdad (basta pensar en los casos de niños enfermizos que terminan siendo deportistas profesionales o dentro de las arte marciales chinas, casos como los de Sun Lu-Tang o Cheng Man Ching) pero esto hay que presentarlo de una forma creíble, con unos ritos de paso y unos sacrificios acordes al reto. El acervo cultural comanche, los conocimientos nativos, los mecanismos sociales para tratar lo desconocido, el predator como metáfora del avance tecnológico que arrasa con las culturas tradicionales, los ritos guerreros, la propia historia de su desaparición como pueblo... La abundancia de material daba para peliculón pero ni el guion ni la actriz protagonista están a la altura.

La actriz es un error de casting monumental, el fraseo, el timbre del dialogo no tiene apenas relación con la escena, parece una de esas telenovelas sudacas donde las "actrices" se limitan a repetir las frases que acaban de memorizar. No hay nada en su mirada, en su ademán que refleje la tenacidad, las cicatrices, la perseverancia absoluta de una mujer india que trata de hacerse un hueco en la hermandad guerrera - su hermano, sin ser nada del otro mundo, si refleja un tanto el carácter nativo.( Aunque tampoco es 100 % india alguien como Jessica Matten si hubiera ofrecido la _gravitas_ que requería el personaje.)

El guion es infantil, lleno de clichés baratos y no aborda los temas realmente importantes, no consigue recrear esa atmosfera asfixiante, opresiva de la original. La fotografía es a ratos excelente pero el exceso de un CGI barato echa por tierra las buenas intenciones de la cámara. Las escenas de acción en las que aparecen los indios están bastante bien resultas, con un uso de lanzas y movimientos fluido, al borde del realismo, pero lo echan a perder cuando entra en acción la mujer. Una de las claves del éxito de la resolución original es que El Suache no utiliza fuerza sobrehumana sino el ingenio, esto siempre agradará al espectador, es el triunfo de Ulises, del hombre sobre la bestia.


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Ago 2022)

Nuncafollista Eterno dijo:


> Acabo de terminar el pase. La peli se deja ver y eso hace que la sensación de una gran oportunidad perdida sea mas punzante aún, porque la idea original era - y es - muy buena, con infinitas posibilidades. No hay reparos en poner una protagonista, si eso era lo que se pretendía, al final, no es mas que una variación del "mito del niño debilucho" - que como todos los mitos tiene un fondo de verdad (basta pensar en los casos de niños enfermizos que terminan siendo deportistas profesionales o dentro de las arte marciales chinas, casos como los de Sun Lu-Tang o Cheng Man Ching) pero esto hay que presentarlo de una forma creíble, con unos ritos de paso y unos sacrificios acordes al reto. El acervo cultural comanche, los conocimientos nativos, los mecanismos sociales para tratar lo desconocido, el predator como metáfora del avance tecnológico que arrasa con las culturas tradicionales, los ritos guerreros, la propia historia de su desaparición como pueblo... La abundancia de material daba para peliculón pero ni el guion ni la actriz protagonista están a la altura.
> 
> La actriz es un error de casting monumental, el fraseo, el timbre del dialogo no tiene apenas relación con la escena, parece una de esas telenovelas sudacas donde las "actrices" se limitan a repetir las frases que acaban de memorizar. No hay nada en su mirada, en su ademán que refleje la tenacidad, las cicatrices, la perseverancia absoluta de una mujer india que trata de hacerse un hueco en la hermandad guerrera - su hermano, sin ser nada del otro mundo, si refleja un tanto el carácter nativo.( Aunque tampoco es 100 % india alguien como Jessica Matten si hubiera ofrecido la _gravitas_ que requería el personaje.)
> 
> El guion es infantil, lleno de clichés baratos y no aborda los temas realmente importantes, no consigue recrear esa atmosfera asfixiante, opresiva de la original. La fotografía es a ratos excelente pero el exceso de un CGI barato echa por tierra las buenas intenciones de la cámara. Las escenas de acción en las que aparecen los indios están bastante bien resultas, con un uso de lanzas y movimientos fluido, al borde del realismo, pero lo echan a perder cuando entra en acción la mujer. Una de las claves del éxito de la resolución original es que El Suache no utiliza fuerza sobrehumana sino el ingenio, esto siempre agradará al espectador, es el triunfo de Ulises, del hombre sobre la bestia.



Bien dicho.


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)

El metraje no es largo, pero personalmente a mi se me hizo como si estuviera viendo El Irlandés o los Diez Mandamientos (en duración digo)


----------



## octopodiforme (11 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El metraje no es largo, pero personalmente a mi se me hizo como si estuviera viendo El Irlandés o los Diez Mandamientos (en duración digo)



Yo simplemente estaba deseando que acabara, otra señal malísima.


----------



## El Juani (11 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Yo simplemente estaba deseando que acabara, otra señal malísima.



Creo que dura hora y media y es eso, deseando que termine. Una verdadera pena.


----------



## otroyomismo (11 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Una cosa es que sepas el aspecto de la criatura y otra que no se pueda crear la sorpresa de por dónde te vendrán las tortas, el suspense, como en el _Aliens_ (1986) de James Cameron.



No lo niego, pero date cuenta que se debio dar un giro de alto nivel a la historia: un bicho contra todos frente a "muchos contra muchos".
Luego en cada secuela ya se ha seguido una u otra de las aproximaciones.


----------



## gdr100 (14 Ago 2022)

Ingerir mi propio vómito me hubiera generado más satisfacción que el visionado de este engendro.

Resumidamente: Un Predator con evidentes taras mentales se viene de caza a la tierra. Aquí caza bichos variados, cuyo única característica común es compartir un CGI horrible.

Cuando topa con los humanos, los escabechina igual, sin inmutarse. Con lo que no contaba es con topar con una aspirante a cazadora comanche (porque igual era el primer y último caso en la historia de este pueblo) que gracias al poder de su papo y empoderamiento, no solo sobrevive a peleas a hostia limpia con el bicho (la chica entrenó masacrando franceses sin miramientos) sino que encima vuelve sus armas contra el. Y todo solamente con la ayuda de un perro tan listo como ella.

Cuando vi que esto estaba en manos de Disney empezó a mosquearme, pero no aprendo.


Lo tengo merecido por verla


----------



## octopodiforme (14 Ago 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Aquí caza bichos variados, cuyo única característica común es compartir un CGI horrible.



Lo de los animales CGI es hiriente y un vicio del cine moderno. Si los cineastas no fueran tan perezosos, no habría dificultad para contar con pumas, osos y lobos criados en cautividad, y rodar con ellos escenas realistas. ¿Quién se acuerda de _The Bear_ (1988) de Jean-Jacques Annaud?


----------



## El Juani (14 Ago 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Lo de los animales CGI es hiriente y un vicio del cine moderno. Si los cineastas no fueran tan perezosos, no habría dificultad para contar con pumas, osos y lobos criados en cautividad, y rodar con ellos escenas realistas. ¿Quién se acuerda de _The Bear_ (1988) de Jean-Jacques Annaud?



El Oso, qué peliculón


----------



## Lubinillo (14 Ago 2022)

deckard009 dijo:


> Mujer de tribu prehistorica relegada a amamantar y parir, y preparar el pemmicam para los guerreros, va a hostiar y derrotar a un depredador que se fulminó a una patrulla de heteropatriarcales machirulos con metralletas de rotor y miles de horas de experiencia matando en la selva. Me lo creo.
> Por lo menos espero que no sea tan peripatetica como la anterior, donde el wokismo se lo pusieron a los predaters.



Claro, cuando los hombres se iban días incluso semanas a cazar, pescar, pastorear, etc, las mujeres se quedaban quietecitas. Cuanto daño esta haciendo la eso


----------



## EGO (14 Ago 2022)

El inmenso problema no es la pelicula,sino los retards que la veis.

No mereceis ni el aire que respirais.Luego os quejareis del NWO y sois putos yonkis de sus mierdas.


----------



## Albion (14 Ago 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Claro, cuando los hombres se iban días incluso semanas a cazar, pescar, pastorear, etc, las mujeres se quedaban quietecitas. Cuanto daño esta haciendo la eso



Exacto, se quedaban quitecitas. Cuando las fuentes griegas mencionan a las amazonas lo hacen porque eran algo excepcional y, desde luego, poco común. Lo normal y deseable desde el punto de vista heleno era justo lo contrario.


----------



## Gothaus (14 Ago 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El metraje no es largo, pero personalmente a mi se me hizo como si estuviera viendo El Irlandés o los Diez Mandamientos (en duración digo)



Por eso yo la puse al doble y triple de velocidad en la mayoría del metraje. Un tostón.


----------



## El Juani (14 Ago 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> Por eso yo la puse al doble y triple de velocidad en la mayoría del metraje. Un tostón.


----------



## Lubinillo (15 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Exacto, se quedaban quitecitas. Cuando las fuentes griegas mencionan a las amazonas lo hacen porque eran algo excepcional y, desde luego, poco común. Lo normal y deseable desde el punto de vista heleno era justo lo contrario.



Y no comían las pobrecitas, se quedaban en la cueva esperando a su macho en la misma postura que el las dejo. No se puede ser mas cortito de mente, así nos va


----------



## Knight who says ni (18 Ago 2022)

¿Dónde se puede ver esto gratis en castellano que no sea panchito?


----------



## AbrilSinFlores (18 Ago 2022)

Yo no pude terminarla, de verdad ¿podéis tragar está bazofia? Yo 20 minutos y 26 entre el móvil y ojeando hasta que me fui a dormir, ya él contestó me pareció ridículo, pero todo en general , no encontré nada para engancharme, todo me pareció en plan barato, los escenarios aburridos, lo de la tribu indiferente, mujer por encima de todo cuando no tiene media torta, predator con retraso, infumable.


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Ago 2022)

Para ver esta película y otras con los mismos defectos de fábrica, hago un ejercicio de funambulismo visual e imagino que la protagonista es un hombre de la misma edad, suele resolver los problemas de suspensión de la incredulidad.


----------



## Señor X (18 Ago 2022)

No voy a verla, con las sinopsis me parece suficiente, además, con la anterior, de la que nadie se acuerda, ya tuve suficiente wokismo y gilipolleces.

Dicho esto, ya en la primera, se demostró que con fuerza física no se derrota al depredador. Primero porque un humano no puede, es muy inferior, ni el más fuerte de los hombres podría con él. Segundo porque si el depredador es consciente que la batalla le será muy dura, activará todos sus artilugios y el enemigo dura 0,2 segundos. Y tercero, si el depredador se ve derrotado, activa su brazalete y se acabó. 

La única forma de derrotarlo es con ingenio y provocando que subestime a su presa. Una mujer podría derrotar a un depredador, sí. El problema es toda la mierda de propaganda que meten. Lo de que haya mujeres protagonistas nunca fue un problema. No hasta hace poco.


----------



## barullo (19 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver esto gratis en castellano que no sea panchito?



Yo la bajé del emule durante el finde del estreno en castellano normal


----------



## gdr100 (19 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> ¿Dónde se puede ver esto gratis en castellano que no sea panchito?



Descarga usando torrents. En cualquier página de enlaces está.


----------



## Señor X (5 Oct 2022)

Reseña de este youtuber (si leéis este hilo es que no os importa que destripen la película), que no se corta en criticar a quien sea, y comenta lo que sospechaba, que está bien hecha pero que nos han metido tanta propaganda woke y feminista antes, que ya cualquier cosa que huela a eso, la rechazamos de plano, sin darle una oportunidad. Yo admito que me pasa eso. El famoso péndulo.


----------

